#ubuntu-dk 2011-01-17
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmål - jeg vil gerne installere ubuntu på en notebook som dual boot med windows 7 - W7 er installeret på et drev med 80 Gb fri plads - jeg har et andet internt drev med 120Gb fri plads - hvad er bedst at installere ubuntu på drevet hvor W7 ligger eller på det andet drev som pt. er datadrev? å forhånd tak Torben
<cmol> Ubuntubruger2: Personligt ville jeg helst skille de to syresystemer på hver sin disk. Så mister du ikke alting ved diskfejl. Men der kan også tales for at de skal ligge sammen. Det kommer nok lidt an på diskene.
<Ubuntubruger2> Hej cmol - tak for dit svar - jeg var jeg nok også mest tilbøjelig til - har du nogen holdnin til om jeg skal kaste mig ud i manuel partionering eller bare lave en standard installering - jeg tænker her på fremtidige opdateringer - jeg synes jeg læser både pro et contra
<cmol> Ubuntubruger2: Hvis du ved noget om paritionering, og har lyst til at rode lidt, så er manuel vist fint for dig, men ellers er standarten også ok :)
<Ubuntubruger2> tak for dine svar og hjælpen Torben
<cmol> Ubuntubruger2: Jeg plejer at lægge dem som - Swap: 2 x rammens størrelse, System ( / ): på en 8-16g, og så resten som /home
<Ubuntubruger2> tak
<Ubuntubruger3> hello from ole in denmark
<Ubuntubruger3> are there radioamateurs here  my call is oz6oh
<soren> Øh.
<pinnerup> :)
<sofie> ?spørgsmål hvorfor kan min Ubuntu Server ikke finde ud af at der er sat en USB-harddisk til den?
<sofie> der står nemlig kun "cdrom" i media mappen
<AJenbo> sofie har du tekket den på din egen maskine?
<Adejel> Ja
<soren> Ubuntu Server gør ikke den slags automatisk.
<Adejel> Hvad skal jeg så gøre?
<soren> Montere den manuelt, velsagtens. "sudo mount /dev/hvad_den_nu_hedder /der/hvor/du/nu/vil/have/den"
<Adejel> Tak, soren :)
<soren> np
<mads-> Er der en eller anden nem måde at slå gnome keyring fra? Jeg synes konstant den er i vejen
<sound-bell1> mads-: du kan slette og afinstallere den men det vinder du intet ved andet end at du nu skal huske dine koder manuelt hele tiden da der nu ikke er nogen til at huske dine koder for dig
<sound-bell1> alternativt kan du vælge den usikre løsning at gemme alle dine koder i keyringen ukrypteret i en nøglering uden password
<sound-bell1> du vil så ikke blive spurgt om din nøgle til nøgleringen
<mads-> Jeg gider ikke have en keyring.
<mads-> Jeg synes konstant den er i vejen.
<mads-> Ved du hvad pakken hedder, så jeg kan fjerne den?
<eee-bang> hej, det er kristian-aalborg
<eee-bang> bare lige FYI, så har jeg sat en maskine op med ubuntu, så tag venligst godt imod en bruger med dette navn :)
<Ubuntubruger6> Hey, er her nogen, der kan hjælpe mig, en håbløs newbee???
<dmcn> Ubuntubruger6, hvis du stiller dit spørgsmål, kan man nemmere besvare det :)
<sound-sony> Ubuntubruger6: skriv dit spørgsmål og husk at starte men ?spørgsmål
<sound-sony> ellers er der ikke nogen der kan hjælpe dig
<Ubuntubruger6> Jeg prøver at afspille ganske almindelige .avi filer, men de er blå, nærmest negativ i farverne
<Ubuntubruger6> Jeg prøvede at søge på codec, men jeg kan sgu ikke lige gennemskue problemet
<Ubuntubruger6> den gør det også med vlc
<pixiarvai> . avi skulle ikke behøve codecs, det lugter lidt af en fejl i selve filen ..... hvad sker der med Totem ?
<Ubuntubruger6> samme
<Ubuntubruger6> og filerne er der intet i vejen med
<AJenbo> avi kan indeholde rigtig mange forskælige video formater som alle skal have en codec for at afspillet korekt.
<AJenbo> men ja det kunne godt tyde på det er videon der mangler nogle keyframes eller der er noget andet galt med den.
<Ubuntubruger6> Har prøvet med 50 forskellige filer. er der ikke en codecpack man kan hente
<AJenbo> jo der er the good the bad og the ugly
<AJenbo> men hvis du spiller videoer i VLC brugere den de internet codec fra ffmpg
<pixiarvai> jeg har sat VLC op med denne : sudo apt-get install -y vlc vlc-plugin-pulse mozilla-plugin-vlc && sudo apt-get purge -y totem-mozilla && sudo apt-get update -y && sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<AJenbo> og i softwarecenter søger du på gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-good
<AJenbo> I VLC kan du se hvilket codec din video er kodet med
<AJenbo> Funktioner->Codec-information
<pixiarvai> AJenbo,  er det 3 pakker der er så "sikre" at de kan komme med i vlc-guiden ?
<Ubuntubruger6> Codec: MPEG-4 Video (XVID)
<Ubuntubruger6> opløsningen er perfekt, det er kun farverne, der er fucked
<Ubuntubruger6> Nu har jeg lige tjekket to af filerne på en anden maskine. Dervirker de fint
<AJenbo> har du ati grafik kort?
<Ubuntubruger6> Ajenbo:  nu har jeg kørt gstreamer - ingen filer tilført
<Ubuntubruger6> nvidia
<AJenbo> http://www.wiredrevolution.com/ubuntu/fix-blue-tinted-video-in-ubuntu
<MikeDK> hvilket nvidia kort?
<Ubuntubruger6> Streaming fra nettet kører fint, med de rigtige farver
<AJenbo> er det flash videoer?
<AJenbo> Hvilken driver bruger du?
<AJenbo> Prøv at skifte til den anden.
<AJenbo> System-administration-yderliger driver
<AJenbo> køre du ubuntu 10.10?
<AJenbo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-settings/+bug/395476/+attachment/662232/+files/niebieskieryje.png
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 395476 in nvidia-settings "nvidia sets HUE to -1000" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Ubuntubruger6> Jepper
<AJenbo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-settings/+bug/395476
<Ubuntubruger6> Ajenbo: Det virkede - tusinde tak :)
<AJenbo> np
<Ubuntubruger6> Klasse, at i hjælper så smukt
<AJenbo> flash videoer er ikke acceleret der for de virkede
<AJenbo> :
<AJenbo> :)
<pixiarvai> godt spottet, men så havde jeg ret i at det ikke var VLC hehe
<AJenbo> læste om det en gang for lang tid siden
<AJenbo> har sjovt nok aldrig oplevet det og jeg har da haft 2 nvidia kort
<AJenbo> + alle de maskiner jeg også har sat op for andre
<pixiarvai> jeg har aldrig set den fejl på mit kort
<AJenbo> nå nu tror jeg det er trænings tid (starcraft)
<pixiarvai> lol
<AJenbo> ses i morgen
<pixiarvai> cu
#ubuntu-dk 2011-01-18
<Ubuntubruger3> ?Spørgsmål: Nogen erfaringer med hvorfor Ubunti ikke er hurtigere en WinXP på en bærbar?
<pixiarvai> opsætning og opstartsprogrammer
<Ubuntubruger3> ?Det drejer sig om en Dell Inspirion 1150, 40 GB HDD, 512 MB Ram,
<Ubuntubruger3> hmm opsætning - den starter op ok hurtigt, men åbner man fx Firefox, går det ligesom i windows - enddog lidt langsommere
<pixiarvai> nu har jeg ikke så meget tid (jeg er på arbejde), men prøv at spørg i forum, eller senere på dagen, der er ikke mange online lige nu, og halvdelen sover sikkert :)
<Ubuntubruger3> hehe ok tak for hjælpen :-)
<pixiarvai> np
<dmcn> Ubuntubruger3, firefox er, efter min erfaring, utroligt RAM-sulten - du kan med fordel se om Google Chrome ikke forbedrer oplevelsen
<Ubuntubruger5> Hey all
<pixiarvai> hey
<Ubuntubruger5> Er der nogle der kan give mig en hånd`:)
<Ubuntubruger5> ?
<pixiarvai> tålmodighed er ikke en dyd på kanalen :)
<AJenbo> he he
<Adejel> a
<Adejel> ?spørgsmål Hvordan fortæller jeg Ubuntu at jeg har forstået at mit batteri måske er i stykker?
<MikeDK> ved at forsøge på at køre batteriet op så det kan holde bedre strøm
<MikeDK> er blandt andet en af måderne
<NeoClaw> godaften folkens. Er der nogle af jer der ved om der har været problemer med en af de nye opdateringer til Ubuntu 10.10 64bit?
<NeoClaw> jeg har nemlig opdateret i går aftes, og i dag kan jeg ikke starte min maskine op :/
<pixiarvai> spørgsmål?  ^
<NeoClaw> ja.. om nogle af jer har haft problemer med at starte xorg efter den nyeste update?
<pixiarvai> jep, men hvis du skriver "spørgsmål?" først highlighter chatten din besked
<NeoClaw> ups :P min fejl
<pixiarvai> det går nok, jeg kører så på 10.04, men jeg har ikke set det problem i forum, jeg vil regne med at mange ville spørge hvis det var et generelt problem
<NeoClaw> men jeg må lige prøve at geninstallere min ATI driver, for at se om det hjælper..
<Ubuntubruger8> ?spørgsmål - Er der nogen af jer som ved om jeg kan nøjes med at installere en driver til trådløst netværk - wna3100 (Netgear) - bare via "Windows wireless drivers" under Administration - eller skal skal jeg via ternminalen og ndiswrapper? På forhånd tak Torben
<lars_t_h> Hvorfor vil du bruge ndiswrapper? Er det absolut nødvendigt, Ubuntubruger8 ?
<lars_t_h> ndiswrapper er sidste udvej
<Ubuntubruger8> Det vil jeg helst heller ikke  - hvad er det letteste for mig
<lars_t_h> hvad'er navnet på dit WiFi elektronik og model?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, ^
<lars_t_h> Guiden er nu her hvis du har brug for den: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<lars_t_h> men normalt bruger man den driver der kommer ofte indbygget i kernen
<soren> Ubuntubruger8: "Windows wireless drivers" er bare et interface til ndiswrapper.
<Ubuntubruger8> Det er en USB Netgear WNA3100 wireless N-300
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, prøv at sætte den i Ubuntu computeren og skriv ifconfig
<Ubuntubruger8> Er der en driver i kernen jeg kan bruge - jeg troede det ikke - derfor mine tanker med ndiswrapper
<lars_t_h> hvad er resultat af den kommando?, Ubuntubruger8
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, det er det jeg er ved at finde ud af sammen med dig, så besvar lige spørgsmålet
<Ubuntubruger8> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:44:3c:ff:1a             inet addr:192.168.10.199  Bcast:192.168.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0           inet6 addr: fe80::202:44ff:fe3c:ff1a/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:1165 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:1126 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000   
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, du kan markere et område med musen, og så i menuen på terminal vælge Rediger > Kopier
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, er der mere?
<Ubuntubruger8> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback             inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1           RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0            RX bytes:480 (480.0 B)  TX bytes:480 (480.0 B)
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, er det det hele? - sig lige til når der ikke er mere
<Ubuntubruger8> Der er ikke mere
<lars_t_h> ok
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, du skal lige installere noget software der vil gøre det nemmere at hjælpe dig
<soren> ifconfig viser kun aktive interfaces.
<Ubuntubruger8> ok
<lars_t_h> soren, ved det - har 11 års linux erfaring
<Ubuntubruger8> Jamen altså - jeg er nybegynder
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, kør. sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, det har vi alle sammen vææret og er helt i orden :)
<Ubuntubruger8> Jeg installere
<Ubuntubruger8> installation færdig
<soren> lars_t_h: Ikke desto mindre, så bad du ham om at køre ifconfig... Som ikke vil vise et trådløst netkort, hvis der er et aktivt trådet.
<lars_t_h> soren, åhåh -fail - det skulle være iwconfig - og du har ret
<soren> Eller rettere: ...som ikke *nødvendigvis* wil vise et trådløst netkort, hvis der er et aktivt trådet.
<Ubuntubruger8> Jeg prøver iwconfig
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, kør den sådan her:
<lars_t_h> iwconfig | pastebinit
<lars_t_h> du får et link retur, som du og jeg kan kigge i
<Ubuntubruger8> lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.  You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<Ubuntubruger8> ikke noget link - hvad jeg lige kan se
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, bare gør som jeg skrev til sidst, så har pastebinit copy-pasted for dig
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, skriver den ikke noget der begynder med http://
<lars_t_h> ?
<Ubuntubruger8> næ
<lars_t_h> hvad gør den så
<Ubuntubruger8> skriver bare dette: lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.  You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<lars_t_h> hmm, hos mig skrev den - lo        no wireless extensions.
<lars_t_h> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<lars_t_h> teredo    no wireless extensions.
<lars_t_h> http://pastebin.com/wf6ypRZ8
<Ubuntubruger8> skal jeg stå et bestemt sted - eller bruge sudo?
<lars_t_h> du kan godt bruge sudo - det sikrer dig bare at der ikke er nogle rettighedsproblemer
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, det jeg er ude efter om du har noget der hedder wlan0
<Ubuntubruger8> samme resultat
<lars_t_h> ja ok
<Ubuntubruger8> ja jeg er med på det
<lars_t_h> så må vi lige over til lsusb - hvordu lige bliver nødt til at vente på at jeg finder de options den skal bruge
<Ubuntubruger8> tak
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, sudo lsusb -v | pastebinit -
<lars_t_h> læg mærke til det sidste -
<lars_t_h> det skulle med
<lars_t_h> lige før, men nu prøver vi lige med lsusb kommandoen
<Ubuntubruger8> Jeps resultat: can't get debug descriptor: Connection timed out http://pastebin.com/5VREtmUD
<Ubuntubruger8> når jeg prøver sudo lsusb -v | pastebinit -
<Kvik_sverige> lars_t_h: han kan vel bare selv kopier det over i pastbin?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, fra linie 262 til linie 339 finder din Netgear ting
<lars_t_h> Kvik_sverige, den *_er_* i pastebin - så programmet lavede det det skulle, selv om den også meldte om en fejl
<Kvik_sverige> lars_t_h: ok
<Kvik_sverige> sidder bare og læser med for far en belkin som heller ikke virker
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, eftersom kernen(=Linux) har fundet din hardware skal du ikke installere en driver
<Ubuntubruger8> lars_t_h  - ok - hvor er jeg glad
<lars_t_h> Den skal "bare" konfigureres
<lars_t_h> (bemærk brug af det forbudte b-ord :) )
<Ubuntubruger8> hvor er det så jeg gør driveren aktiv og skriver password til access point etc.
<Ubuntubruger8> ok - jeg tænkte nok "bare"
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, den hedder Networkmanager
<lars_t_h> du skal kigge i det øverste panel
<lars_t_h> til højre er der et netværksikon
<Ubuntubruger8> ok - mon ikke jeg skal kigge lidt på den og se om jeg kan finde ud af det - hedder driveren noget jeg kan se
<lars_t_h> klik på den
<Ubuntubruger8> i manageren
<Ubuntubruger8> eller læse i din lange tekst?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, du kan ikke se hvad driver hedder, for det er ikke interessant
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, der hvor vi var - var ret langt nede - Networkmanager er højt oppe
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, iøvrigt hvilken Ubuntu er der på den maskine?
<Ubuntubruger8> 10.10
<lars_t_h> ok, nyeste Ubuntu
<lars_t_h> fundet den
<lars_t_h> ?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, fundet den+
<Ubuntubruger8> nja - manageren er den under System menuen eller.....?
<lars_t_h> nej
<lars_t_h> i øverste panel til højre
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger8, hvis du har et net kabel sidende i ligner det en pil og og en pil ned
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg har den
<AJenbo> ellers ligner det en prik med bølger der går op fra den, og et rødt udråbstegn
<AJenbo> ok
<lars_t_h> til venstre for dato og ur
<Ubuntubruger8> pt står der auto etho og disconnect
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, kan du se dit netværk et stykke nede i den liste (nede under ordet "Tilgængelig" som er grået lidt ud)
<Ubuntubruger8> men ikke noget wireless - og det skal jeg vel gøre noget for at der kommer til?
<Ubuntubruger8> nej
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, ja det skal du, ubuntu kender ikke navnet på dit netværk og heller ikke kodeordet til det
<Ubuntubruger8> Network configurtion
<Ubuntubruger8> ?
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger8, den laver selv en liste af de netværk den kan se
<lars_t_h> Er der en "Forbind til skult trådløst netværk ..." ?
<AJenbo> så det lyder som om dit netværk enten er skjult eller dit wifi net kort ikke er aktivt
<lars_t_h> han har en usb -WiFi adapter, AJenbo
<lars_t_h> jeg har ikke endnu hørt at sådan en skulle aktiveres med rfkill
<Ubuntubruger8> der er ikke "noget skjult netværk " at trykke på
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, Er der en "Forbind til skult trådløst netværk ..." ? Hvis, ja så tryk på den
<AJenbo> har du været inde under system-administration-yderligere drivere?
<lars_t_h> *skult/skjult
<lars_t_h> god ide AJenbo - havde jeg faktisk glemt
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg ved at der er hul ud til USB'en - jeg ser ikke en forbind til skjult netværk - nej til system admin yderligere drivere
<AJenbo> ok åben den så søger den efter propritær drivere
<Ubuntubruger8> arbejder på sagen
<AJenbo> lars_t_h, fik i kørt en lsusb? hvad var id for så går jeg i gang med at trawle nettet
<Ubuntubruger8> No pro..... drivers are in use on this system
<lars_t_h> AJenbo, http://pastebin.com/5VREtmUD linie 262 siger Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0846:9020 NetGear, Inc.
<AJenbo> 0846:9020 NetGear
<AJenbo> det må jo nærmest være den
<lars_t_h> AJenbo, nu ved jeg hvorfor der ikke sker så meget: bDeviceClass          255 Vendor Specific Class
<Ubuntubruger8> vil det sige at vi kan elektronik der sidder på proten?
<lars_t_h> 255 betyder at den bruger en speciel driver
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, ikke forstået?
<Ubuntubruger8> at vi kan "se" elektronikken der sidder på porten
<lars_t_h> AJenbo, rigtigt
<Ubuntubruger8> ok - men at driveren ikke er blevet aktiveret?
<AJenbo> http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9837221&postcount=10
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger8, så noget i den du
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, der er faktisk ikke en driver - endnu
<lars_t_h> AJenbo, argh - han skal oversætte en device driver fra kildekode -- det er ret hårdt for en newbie
<Ubuntubruger8> ja - det synes jeg er et godt fremskridt - jeg har bcmwlhigh5- both the inf and sys file som der står på linket - har prøvet den vej via "Windows wireless...." under system menuen
<lars_t_h> AJenbo, er brug af ndiswrapper en bedre løsning?
<lars_t_h> hvad synes du?
<Ubuntubruger8> Ja det kan jeg nok ikke - jeg har læst at det er en svær ting at få wna3100 til at kører - måske jeg skal finde på noget andet?
<AJenbo> ja, det syndes jeg, kilde kode er for lang og svær med for mange mulige problemer under vejs
<lars_t_h> AJenbo, problemet med kildekode at hver gang at kernen kommer ud i ny version skal han oversætte driveren igen
<AJenbo> yep
<lars_t_h> AJenbo, helt enig
<Ubuntubruger8> ok - så er vi tilbage til ndiswrapper hm..... der har jeg ikke rigtig haft held so far
<lars_t_h> AJenbo, der faktisk være en pæn GUI til ndiswrapper for Ubuntu der skulle gøre det ret nemt for ham, AFAIK
<lars_t_h> Det vil sige at vi også er tilbage ved https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Ubuntubruger8> skal det kkøres fra terminalen alt sammen eller kan jeg "bare" bruge "Windows Wireless Drivers"?
<AJenbo> ja
<Ubuntubruger8> som jeg har installeret
<AJenbo> lars_t_h, jeg har kun prøvet den 1 gang
<Ubuntubruger8> ok - jeg må prøve om jeg kan finde vej igennem den
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger8, held og lykke, det er lidt træls når der ikke er ordentlige driver til ens hardware
<Ubuntubruger8> I skal have tak for al jeres hjælp alle sammen - vi kom da frem til at elektronik og port kan ses
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, vi starter vel med https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#Installing%20Packages%20(With%20Internet%20access%20on%20the%20Ubuntu%20computer)
<lars_t_h> Så den første kommando er:
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, kør den kommando
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg tror jeg har den...
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, vi er ikke færdige med dig endnu :D - vi hjælper dig - ordenligt
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg har app'en under system menuen som "Windows Wireless.........  ok ok - det er pænt af jeg
<lars_t_h> så kigger vi lige hvad vi så skal ...
<Ubuntubruger8> har gjort det: ndisgtk is already the newest version.
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, fint der er installeret noget mere som lige skal testes at det virker
<lars_t_h> kør:
<lars_t_h> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<lars_t_h> og hvis den skriver noget med FAIL så vil jeg gerne vide hav den skriver
<lars_t_h> *hav/hvad
<Ubuntubruger8> ja det her har jeg prøvet før: FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found. desværre
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, ok: installationen lykkedes ikke helt - det er den fejl der står beskrevet der
<Ubuntubruger8> Jeg fandt aldrig helt ud af hvorfor
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, ja men det kan jeg læse mig til:
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, For advanced users: There is a known bug in these Debian packages, detailed in this thread. If you are having issues after installing from these packages, the kernel module may not have installed, so you may get the error FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found when you run modprobe ndiswrapper in the terminal.
<lars_t_h> så vi gør det der står at man skal gøre i den situation
<Ubuntubruger8> ja - den har jeg også læst - men jeg ved ikke lige hvordan - jeg kan se den er installeret med utilities og det hele
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, det her er ikke så godt: der står at man oversætte fra kildekode. Det vil tage os indtil kl 5 imorgen - og det gider duikke, og det gør jeg heller ikke.
<Ubuntubruger8> nej - Lars er det jeg burde gøre at finde en wireless som vi ved virker?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, det er bedre at du køber noget hardware der med sikekrhed virker på maskiner med en Linux kerne
<Ubuntubruger8> det er det som jeg også er kommet frem til - ved du eller kender een som ved hvilken wireless jeg skal købe for at være sikker?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, ja det er det bedste -jeg finder lige en side du kan kigge på - skal det være USB?
<Ubuntubruger8> USB eller PCI - jeg tænkte USB da det er en ældre AMD processor Siemens
<AJenbo> USB kræver processort kræft, PCI kan køre for sig selv
<Ubuntubruger8> så jeg tænkte at en USB måske var mere sikker?!
<AJenbo> how?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, forsiden for ubuntu community Documentation - der kan du finder masser af dokumentation om Ubuntu - men jeg finder lige den side du skal bruge
<Ubuntubruger8> ok så er PCI måske bedst - du har en god pointe - Ajenbo - tænker du AMD
<lars_t_h> AJenbo, har helt ret - USB er en dum protokol
<Ubuntubruger8> ok - måske I så ved hvor jeg skal lede efter en PCI
<AJenbo> 2 sec
<Ubuntubruger8> der kan sammen med Ubuntu
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, PCCard er også godt - det er nemlig stadig PCi - bare i en anden form-faktor
<lars_t_h> og så er PCCard hot-plug, hvad alm PCI ikke er
<Ubuntubruger8> bare det kan sammen med Siemes Fujitsuen som er en 8-9 år
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<lars_t_h> der er alle typer
<Ubuntubruger8> ok - jeg ser det - jeg skal nok læse på den - men er det dem som vides at virke?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, spørg hellere en gang for meget end for lidt
<lars_t_h> før du køber
<AJenbo> Tror det her er et godt kort http://www.edbpriser.dk/Product/Details.aspx?pid=17194
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, noget er bedre end andre - hvis du finder noget hvor der står out-of-the-box så er det noget du pakker ud af æsken og tilslutter hvorefter det straks virker
<Ubuntubruger8> ok jeg ser på listen - vender tilbage og spørger - lars og Ajenbo - tak for jeres hjælp - det har været en fornøjelse at "tale" med jer - Torben
<lars_t_h> ok
<Ubuntubruger8> tak
<AJenbo> Tror også den her virker http://www.edbpriser.dk/Product/Details.aspx?pid=220396
<Ubuntubruger8> Den ser faktisk ikke så tosset ud - tak for det - måden at "spørge" på er det at checke nettet ?
<AJenbo> Spørge om den virker?
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg tænker bare - hvordan jeg sikre mig at de virker dine 2 forslag
<Ubuntubruger8> om nogen mon har prøvet dem?
<AJenbo> arh, har lige kigget på listen
<AJenbo> der står at i 2007 var en bruger nød til at bruge ndiswrapper til at få zyxel kortet til at virke, men det var ikke det store problem
<Ubuntubruger8> ok - jeg er med - Tak for hjælpen - en helt anden ting - er der som i gamle dage - aftener hvor folk mødes og lærer om Ubuntu - Peter Toft har en gang fortalt mig at der var aftener hvor brugere mødtes
<jarlen> Ubuntubruger8: Der er meget lidt ubuntu-specifikt. Hvor bor du?
<AJenbo> jeg tror du skal tagen den første (intel)
<Ubuntubruger8> ok - jeg bor ved København
<Ubuntubruger8> men Linux i al almindelighed måske så
<AJenbo> Så skal du nok kigge lidt til SSLUG og måske Labitat, og så laver ubuntu danmark nogle events et par gange om året, men det skriver vi normalt om på vores side og facebook.
<AJenbo> mener SSLUG mødes 2 gange om måneden, Labitat er der næsten altid nogen der nørder i.
<AJenbo> Men labitat er ikke linux specefikt og folk har det med mest at gå med deres egne projekter.
<AJenbo> eller arbejde sammen om noget
<AJenbo> slug har jeg ikke selv været i
<AJenbo> *sslug
<Ubuntubruger8> ok - tak for det - jeg skal lære noget mere om platformen
<AJenbo> jarlen, kenner du noget til hvordan de gøre det i sslug?
<jarlen> Ubuntubruger8: I københavn er der Linux meet-ups hver onsdag på frederiksberg
<jarlen> Der er rigtig flinke mennesker, og ahf, lige ved siden af metroen
<jarlen> Der er garanteret nogen der kan hjælpe dig med det meste
<Ubuntubruger8> ok det lyder godt - tak Jarlen
<Ubuntubruger8> Jeg vil sige g'nat og tak for hjælp og info - Torben
<jarlen> Ubuntubruger8: http://wiki.sslug.dk/index.php/LokalGruppenK%C3%B8benhavn
<ahf> AJenbo: sslug mødes hver onsdag
<Ubuntubruger8> tak - ser godt ud
<ahf> tak, a/s/l?
 * ahf giggles
<jarlen> ahf: note, flinke mennesker, og ahf :P
<ahf> ;)
<ahf> jeg har ikke været der længe :(
<ahf> ender altid med at sidde ude på nokia og ko'e
<jarlen> nørd
<ahf> sidder på et hotelværelsei helsinki lige nu ;(
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger8, http://www.sslug.dk/adict/mgroup.php
<sound-sony> ahf: helsinki er en underlig og kedelig by... men der er en restaurrant tæt på centrum som laver god traditionel finsk mad... ummm bjørn og rensdyr f.eks
<jarlen> ahf: når du hjem og drikke en øl med mig lørdag? :P
<ahf> jarlen: jeg er ikke sikker på at jeg når det desværre :( så godt invitationen
<ahf> sound-sony: den er helt ligesom alle andre nordiske byer bare mere is :P
<sound-sony> he he ja jeg var der så om sommeren... der var der også pisse koldt
<ahf> hvis jeg var ordblind og døv og blev droppet af i oslo eller helsinki ville jeg ikke kunne sige hvad der var hvad :P
<Ubuntubruger8> tak for oversigten Ajenbo
<sound-sony> ahf: jeg syntes generelt at helsinki er lidt mere grå og kedelig... sådan lidt mere østlig end f.eks oslo
<ahf> yeah, det tror jeg nok jeg vil give dig ret i
<ahf> men hotellet er nice og ligger lige ved siden af moderskiber, så det er fint :P
<ahf> maden har også været god oeg jeg har været høne fuld
#ubuntu-dk 2011-01-19
<kristian-aalborg> sover I?
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmål Hej! Er der nogen af jer som har gode erfaringer med dette rådløse PCI kort "Edimax EW-7728In 802.11n PCI Card" under 10.10 - ser ud til at skulle fungere out-of-the-box men jeg ville være rart at høre om nogen har set det fungere?
<Ubuntubruger2> Der skulle stå trådløse
<Ubuntubruger2> Link: http://www.shg.dk/Netvaerksadapter%28Netkort%2cPrintserver%29/Edimax-EW-7728In-802.11n-PCI-Card-2099010.html
<pixiarvai> dammm, "tab" virker ikke på denne windåsepc heh
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger2 du skal nok spørge i forum, så er der flere der læser det, og dermed større chance for at en kender kortet
<Ubuntubruger2> pixiarvai - du har nok ret - tak for input
<pixiarvai> Det var så lidt
<Ubuntubruger8> Does anyone know how to enable an Huawei E1752 in ubuntu?
<Ubuntubruger9> nogen der kan hjælpe mig med at oprette forbindelse til mobilt bredbånd... det vil ikke som jeg vil
<MikeDK> geezz længe leve tålmodigheden
<MikeDK> hvis personen kommer igen, skal han/hun installere usb-modeswitch
<MikeDK> så skulle det virke uden problemer med lige netop E1725 modemmet
<pixiarvai> ja, folk må lige blive hængende lidt længere, ellers må vi have penge for at supporte 24/7 hehe
<pixiarvai> flot at kanalen har link til Ubertha, det er langt tid siden jeg så hende
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, den bor er vist død her på forum - er det ikke bare en proces der skal startes på en eller anden server?
<lars_t_h> *bor/bot
<lars_t_h> *kanal/forum
<pixiarvai> aner det ikke, det er vist søren der har tjek på den
<lars_t_h> ok
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai && MikeDK jeg tænkte også det samme kl 16:56, hvor jeg først læste spørgsmålet og at der blev logget af bagefter
<lars_t_h> måske en automatisk bot, eller en ændring i kildekoden kan komme med en meddelelse?
<lars_t_h> jeg vil gerne kode det
<pixiarvai> som sådan kan vi jo være ligeglade, men det er syndt at folk smutter så hurtigt
<pixiarvai> lars_t_h, vil du kode, så skal du da nok bare nævne det til de rigtige :)
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, det er rigtigt med hvis der lige popper en meddelsesboks op, så plejer folk at læse den, den der topic læser folk åbenbart ikke
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, altså Ajenbo?
<pixiarvai> nej, det er ikke det samme team på irc, jeg mener det er søren eller ahf du skal snakke med, ahf ved i hvert fald hvem der styrer kanalen
<lars_t_h> den bare kigge efter ? og/eller spørgsmål
<lars_t_h> ikke så svært
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, der kom det forbudte b-ord igen (bare) :)
<lars_t_h> b-ordet er
<lars_t_h> slemt i IT sammenhæng
<pixiarvai> det skal være sammensat "spørgsmål?", det blev valgt fordi det ikke er noget man normalt bruger
<lars_t_h> næsten lige så slemt at sige et andet b-ord i security i en lufthavn
<pixiarvai> lol
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, programmet kører på en klient, så til den bruger kan det ret nemt komme med noget efter første sætning er skrevet
<lars_t_h> teksten skal ikke ud på kanalen
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, jeg har tænkt mig at give programmet lidt AI - de fleste vil kunne lide at programmet er bare lidt snedigt
<AJenbo> jeg ved intet om opsætning af irc bots
<lars_t_h> AJenbo, det er ikke n irc bot jeg vil lave
<pixiarvai> AJenbo, er det ikke søren der står for det ?
<AJenbo> lars_t_h, hvad så?
<lars_t_h> eller lave om på: det den der irc-web-chats kode jeg ændre lidt i
<AJenbo> du kan ikke ændre på koden af webchatten da det ikke os der hoster den
<lars_t_h> er den closed source
<AJenbo> nej
<ahf> so, hvad er det i vil?
<lars_t_h> og vi kan sagten hosten en modificeret udgave selv
<AJenbo> men den er hostet hos freenode og bruger deres gate way for at undgå spam
<lars_t_h> ok, så er der jo ikke noget problem
<AJenbo> så hvis vi selv vil hoste en skal vi først have godkendt vores server som en gateway til irc
<AJenbo> hvis du siger det...
<ahf> at bede om at få en gateway burde være det mindste problem.
<ahf> thing is, i skal nok gå via ubuntu's GC for at kunne få det, da kanalen er i #ubuntu-* namespacet.
<lars_t_h> ahf, ok - men jeg skal lige have suget den src kode først
<ahf> overvej at bruge qwebirc som er lavet til quakenet
<ahf> det er pt. den fedeste (imo) irc webklient.
<AJenbo> nice video af quakenet serveren
<AJenbo> http://www.quakenet.org/
<lars_t_h> ahf, ok - hvis jeg nu alligevel er i gang med ændriger - logo kan og udskiftes/indsættes
<AJenbo> lars_t_h, det er quakenet der har udviklet klienten, freenode har også lavet lidt på den, men jeg kan ikke finde link til kode lige pt.
<ahf> err
<ahf> det er på qwebirc's side
<ahf> https://bitbucket.org/slug/qwebirc/src/
<ahf> 'hg'
<lars_t_h> ahf, takker for link
<lars_t_h> ?spørgsmål AJenbo kan vi bruge qwebirc, som er lavet i Python? Folk med Windows skal så installere Python først ...
<lars_t_h> AJenbo_ ^
<AJenbo> lars_t_h, det køre på serveren, og nej vores server har ikke mulighed for at køre python
<lars_t_h> AJenbo, så det bliver en modificering af den vi har nu, gætter jeg
<lars_t_h> hvad hedder den?
<lars_t_h> ellers må jeg jo lige logge ind og lure lidt
<lars_t_h> AJenbo && AJenbo_ den webchat vi bruger nu er faktisk qwebirc
<AJenbo> qwebirc
<AJenbo> ja
<lars_t_h> AJenbo, så hvis vi ikke har mulighed for at køre python kan det være ligemeget - så er der jo ikke så meget ide at lave noget costum til ubuntu-dk, med mindre ubunut-dk vil gå over til  at bruge en VPS
<lars_t_h> AJenbo_ ^
<AJenbo> lars_t_h, yep
<kristian-aalborg> hej alle
<kristian-aalborg> er der nogen, der bruger Radiotray?
#ubuntu-dk 2011-01-20
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørgsmål nogen der kender dette netkort?  03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 0576 (rev 01)
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger1, er det trådløst?
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger1, kan du ikke køre "lspci -tvnn | grep Network"
<Ubuntubruger1> AJenbo: ja. men under ydderligere hardwaredrivere finder den det ikke som den ellers burde
<Ubuntubruger1> AJenbo: den giver intet... men ovenstående linie er fra lspci
<sound-x100> det er forøvrigt mig...
<sound-x100> der var en meget ustabil driver i natty som den selv fandt, men intet i maverick
<AJenbo> sound-x100, -tvnn ville have givet pci id, men jeg kan se at den ikke kenner device og der for skriver producent og deviceid så det er ok
<AJenbo> BCM430G、BCM430N、BCM430M、BCM4322NM、BCM430B、BCM430A
<AJenbo> det er et af dem
<AJenbo> det er et lan kort
<sound-x100> men med broadcom sta driveren installeret burde det da virke... det gør det ikke
<sound-x100> lankortet er her 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<AJenbo> http://www.wireless-driver.com/broadcom-wireless-windows-driver-v5100-578/
<Adejel> #spørgsmål alternativ til open source alternativ til Pro Tools til Ubuntu?
<jarlen> dobbeltnegation?
<Adejel> Nej?
<Adejel> Godnat!
#ubuntu-dk 2011-01-21
<Ubuntubruger3> Godaften (:
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål Nogle der kan hjælpe mig lidt her? Jeg har en Msi Gx640 (bruges til gaming) Men savner Ubuntu, så vil gerne dual boot'e. Men når jeg smider Ubuntu på en disc, og booter læser den partitonerne helt anderledes end Windows, og jeg kan ikke installere på det aflokkerede plads
<lars_t_h> Hej Ubuntubruger3 har du studeret min installationsguide til ubuntu 10.04 på forum.ubuntudanmark.dk ?
<lars_t_h> den har et afsnit om partitionering
<lars_t_h> og den fortæller hvad du skal gøre
<lars_t_h> læs også kommentarerne
<Ubuntubruger3> Hej Lars :-) Nej det har jeg ikke. Jeg prøver at se om jeg kan finde den
<Ubuntubruger3> Hvor ligger den, helt præcist?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger3, kigger lige på forum, de har jo lavet nyt design og rykket rundt på tingene
<lars_t_h> men det nemmeste er at søge - under brugernavn, så skriv lath
<Ubuntubruger3> Ja, jeg skal lige vænne mig til det :-S Men har fundet din bruger nu
<lars_t_h> og som søgeord kan du bruge ubunu, 10.04, install, og forum-sektioner er guides
<lars_t_h> kigger lige, Ubuntubruger3
<Ubuntubruger3> Okay :-)
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger3, på http://ubuntudanmark.dk/artikler/2010/04/29/download-ubuntu-10-04-lts/ kan du finde et link der hedder: http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=10399
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger3, guiden peger også på andre lignende guides, brug den der falder i din smag
<Ubuntubruger3> Okay. Tak :-) Jeg prøver lige at læse den/dem
<lars_t_h> ok, god fornøjelse
<Ubuntubruger3> Jo tak :-) Men jeg tror du har misforstået mit problem :-) Jeg kan godt finde ud af at installere Ubuntu, kan også godt finde ud af at partionere (lave swap område osv.) Mit problem ligger i at når jeg går ind i Windows og formindsker fx mit D drev, så går jeg ind i Ubuntu, så siger den at det er ubrugeligt. Altså som om der er en slags beskyttelse på Harddisken.. Men kan der være det? :-S
<ChrisBuchholz> På min 10.04.1 server, der er det kun nogle af brugerne hvor ssh virker. På de brugere hvor det ikke virker, der hvis jeg ssh'er med -vv argumentet, stopper output bare lige før "logget ind"-beskeden kommer hos de hvor det virker, og mere sker der bare ikke. Den står bare der og venter. Jeg har opdaget at de brugere der virker, alle har user id og group id der er ens, hvor de brugere der ikke virker har user id og group id der ikke er ens. No
<Ubuntubruger3> Nårh.. Det er blevet sent :-) Jeg kigger videre på det i morgen. Tak for din tid, Lars :-)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-01-22
<jca1981> hej
<jca1981> j/ #ubuntu
<Mads> ?spørgsmål Jeg har en supportsag kørende på Ubuntu One klienten. Som den del af det prøver jeg en beta af. jeg har kørt en række kommandoer som jeg har fået af en udvikler på Ubuntu One teamet. De har tilføjet nolge PPA'er til mine software sources. Seks stk. De tre af dem har "Source Code" efter sig i navnet. Dem kan jeg vel godt fjerne fluebenet fra ikk' ?
<Adejel> ?spørgsmål findes der en videoafspiller til Ubuntu som kan få sådan en tidskode op?: http://codeidol.com/img/digital-video/0596009461/figs/digitalvideohks_0701.jpg
<lars_t_h> Adejel, pb - privat besked vindue - gå lige op der i , så vi kan snakke privat
<Adejel> Om tidskoder? o.O
<pixiarvai> pssst, hvis det kan gøres i VLC, må i gerne lige skrive det til mig ;)
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, pas - troede det var noget andet
<pixiarvai> øv, jeg ville da gerne smide det med i VLC guiden :D
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, har du hørt at unity kommer un i 2D version nu som ikke kræver et grafikkort+driver der kan OpenGL?
<Adejel> Jeg søger bare en videoafspiller der viser time:minut:sekund:nanosekund med chifrene 00-30
<lars_t_h> 'un/ud
<lars_t_h> Adejel, mellem sekund og nanosekund kommer millisekunder, og så mikroseunder
<pixiarvai> lars_t_h,  jeg har så ikke tænkt mig at bruge unity, jeg er gnome fan :D
<lars_t_h> nanosekunder giver ikke mening da fps rate ikke er fra et højhastighedkamera
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, jeg vil også bruge noget andet, men det bliver på PCBSD
<pixiarvai> det skal nok blive sjovt, når mange af dem der supporter ikke bruger unity
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, guides kommer til at starte med. første skal du lige starte op i GNOMEs almindelige desktop .... :D
<pixiarvai> purge unity   :D
<lars_t_h> hehe
<lars_t_h> og senere "jeg kan ikke installere unity" svar: det er skam ikke en fejl
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, ^
<pixiarvai> lol
<pixiarvai> jeg laver nok et afsnit i FAQ om at komme retur til gnome, jrg tror ikke unity bliver en stor succes
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, nej nok ikke blandt de garvede, det var måske også en ide at automatisere det, måske kan det inkluderes i soundpartners script
<pixiarvai> jeg er i tvivl, en ny bruger vil ikke ane hvad han skal svare hvis der bliver sat 2 valgmuligheder om skrivebordsmiljøet
<Adejel> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvtAxCTI-vU - hvis I spoler frem til 0:55 kan i se hvilken slags tidslinie/kode jeg mener
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, sandt nok
<lars_t_h> Adejel, det er ikke noget jeg gør så meget i og jeg kender ikke til nogen plugins - et godt råd er at bruge et program der hedder "debian package Search"
<lars_t_h> den er godt il at finde software
<Adejel> Ja, Pro Tools LE gør det, men det findes ikke til Linux
<Adejel> Og koster $$$$$$$$$$
#ubuntu-dk 2011-01-23
<pixiarvai> ?spørgsmål .... hvilken kommando giver mig navn/nr på grafikdriveren ?
<Ubuntubruger8> ?Spørgsmål Har lige installeret min første 10.10 server. Har arbejdet med win-servere i årevis. Helt blank ubuntu bruger: Skal jeg forvente en GUI på serveren efter inst ?
<pixiarvai> nej, men det kan du godt selv installeres, det er så ikke mange der gør det
<Ubuntubruger8> ok. Syn's bare at noget dokumentation gik ud fra at der var en gui
<Ubuntubruger8> Klarer mig sagtens uden...
<pixiarvai> der er vel heller ikke den store ide i GUI på en server
<kristian-aalborg> hej alle
<kristian-aalborg> kan man spørge om Lubuntu i forum?
<pixiarvai> ja
<pixiarvai> hvor mange der så ved noget er jeg ikke klar over
<kristian-aalborg> det vil givetvis være nogle temmeligt *buntu spørgsmål i givet fald, men måske der var en politik imod det ;)
<kristian-aalborg> jeg er ved at skrive en begynderguide som skal følge med en lubuntu-installation, jeg har lavet :)
<pixiarvai> alt i "buntu" er velkommen
<kristian-aalborg> goodie
<kristian-aalborg> som Duke Nukem tilsyneladende snart begynder at sige igen ;)
<kristian-aalborg> er UbuntuDanmark uofficiel?
<pixiarvai> jeg mener da at vi er godkendt
<kristian-aalborg> ja, det ville jeg også tro - men så et link hvor der stod "uofficiel"
<Ubuntubruger4> ?spørgsmål: jeg er ved at installere Ubuntu på en macbook pro, og det gået glat frem til skærmbilledet hvor jeg skal indstaste navn, brugernavn kode osv. Her startede proceslinjen med at skrive "overfører pakker" og nu står der "klar når du er" men jeg har ikke mulighed for at trykke videre på "næste" knappen selvom jeg har indtastet alle oplysinger korrekt? Hvad skal jeg gøre?
<kristian-aalborg> i øvrigt lækkert nyt design, kudos til hvem der nu har lavet det
<laoshi_> kristian-aalborg, det er Ajenbo der har stået for det store slid
<laoshi_> og uofficiel-tingen var på forsiden af det gamle forum. Vi er officielle
<kristian-aalborg> cool
<AJenbo> kristian-aalborg, glæder mig og til dnf udkommer :)
<kristian-aalborg> *hvis* det kommer... vil stå med det i hånden før jeg tror det ;)
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger4, du kan ikke have store bogstaver i dit bruger navn
<AJenbo> Det er der de fleste sider fast
<Ubuntubruger4> Ahhh ok det prøver jeg lige at rette
<AJenbo> kristian-aalborg, :)
<Ubuntubruger4> Tak for den hurtige support AJenbo, det var nøjagtigt der problemet var
<AJenbo> Ubuntubruger4, super :)
<kristian-aalborg> bum bum.... et par små sjove programmer til at give en ny bruger appetit på at bruge terminalen?
<laoshi_> kristian-aalborg, easter eggs http://www.eeggs.com/tree/1134.html
<kristian-aalborg> smider nok også dict på, det rocker
<kristian-aalborg> jeg tænkte mere på sådan et program hvor man kan se, terminalen er skide smart
<jarlen> kristian-aalborg: Et program der løser et problem for dig
<kristian-aalborg> nej - det er til én, der aldrig før har haft linux og måske er lidt "utryg" ved terminalen
<kristian-aalborg> ha ha, jeg googlede lige "best bash" og fik noget om wrestling ;)
<kristian-aalborg> fik den jeg ledte efter: grep -h -d skip `date +%m/%d` /usr/share/calendar/*
<kristian-aalborg> mega cool
<laoshi_> kristian-aalborg, og hvis du bruger ddate så får du konverteret den gregorianske dato til en diskordiansk dato
<kristian-aalborg> laoshi_: Discworld?
<laoshi_> kristian-aalborg, we live in interesting times...
<laoshi_> desværre virker det ikke hvis du sætter ddate ind i din kommando
<laoshi_> i stedet for date
<kristian-aalborg> men hvad er det?
<kristian-aalborg> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discordianism <-- læser det her nu
<laoshi_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discordianism weird - really weird
<kristian-aalborg> tror mest det en slags kunst/vits
<laoshi_> forklaring på kalenderen http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discordian_calendar
<kristian-aalborg> er det fuldstændig ukorrekt at sammenligne en terminal med DOS?
<laoshi_> hvis der stadig er folk som kender til dos, så kan man vel godt sammenligne det
<laoshi_> man skriver en kommando i en konsol og så udføres den - men det er så andre kommandoer i bash
<AJenbo> kristian-aalborg, de har begge terminal interface, men dos var ikke fed som bash
<AJenbo> windows har heller ikke dos de har en kommando prompt men mange windows brugere kommer stadig til at kalde den for dos
<lars_t_h> DOS suxs
<laoshi_> jeg får også kuldegysninger og røde knopper når nogen nævner dos
<kristian-aalborg> dos dos dos dos dos :P
 * laoshi_ quitting
<kristian-aalborg> nogen, der kunne tænke sig at læse lynkorrektur på min guide til Lubuntu?
<pixiarvai> kristian-aalborg, jeg kan godt, men hvis det er meget må jeg kigge på det i morgen
<kristian-aalborg> det er omtrent halvanden side, tror jeg
<kristian-aalborg> hvor kan jeg sende det hen?
<pixiarvai> er det ren tekst ?
<pixiarvai> http://pastebin.com/
<kristian-aalborg> pixiarvai: nej, det er html
<kristian-aalborg> jeg er ikke så hooked på pastebin, du får den over uploadie, hvis det er ok?
<pixiarvai> ja da
<pixiarvai> du kan også bare smide linket på PB, hvis du ikke vil have at alle herinde kan læse kladen (jeg vil helst selv have at folk IKKE ser det rod jeg laver før en guide er klar hehe)
<kristian-aalborg> http://d.uploadie.com/cupu5g/d/force/lubuntu.html
<pixiarvai> The page you were looking for has mysteriously disappeared, or it didn't exist in the first place. Please contact Uploadie support for help
<kristian-aalborg> gah
<kristian-aalborg> http://d.uploadie.com/d/cupu5g/lubuntu.html
<pixiarvai> prøv http://www.2shared.com/
<kristian-aalborg> den er oppe på uploadie. har selv lige set den
<kristian-aalborg> prøv sidste link, og så "render html"
<pixiarvai> er inde
<kristian-aalborg> der mangler lige en introduktion
<pixiarvai> det ser da fint ud ........... men du er godt klar over at den slags projekter tager en masse fritid ? ;)  , jeg bruger vildt meget tid på de guides jeg selv har
<pixiarvai> der er et mellemrum for meget under : Jeg har for sjov  tilføjet kommandoerne
<kristian-aalborg> jep, html'en skal lige gås efter
<kristian-aalborg> men det er nogenlunde til at forstå?
<kristian-aalborg> Kompozer er forresten glimrende til sådan et projekt
<pixiarvai> Gnome Keyring - jeg vil så sige at jeg aldrig har haft den fejl, men det er måske hvad vi roder med privat der gør forskellen
<pixiarvai> ja, vi bruger det på arbejde til den nye hjemmeside jeg arbejder på
<pixiarvai> ved links bør du måske gøre lidt mere ud af forskellen på det engelske og det danske forum er, det kræver en ret mere at forrstå det tekniske
<kristian-aalborg> gnome keyring opfører sig sådan når man bruger wifi
<pixiarvai> ok
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, det ser udmærket ud - men skal den ikke udbygget lidt? jeg ville ikke sætte mit tld nr ind i en guide, og hedder ikke min email-adresse, uden at bruge noget javascript, der kan vise emailen for en rigtig bruger
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, http://www.hide-email-script.com/ kan vist lave noget automatisk til dig, men brug en bogus email adresse som du retter til (bogus email adresse, fordi du ikke ved om han høster din email adresse til spam)
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, det her har jeg ikke set før: Hide email using CSS trick (direction property)
<lars_t_h> Scramble the email - While coding HTML, jumble and write the email address in reverse direction. (a@b.com should be written as moc.b@a). We can then use CSS stylesheet to reverse the email address againwhen rendering. Here's the sample HTML code with CSS.
<lars_t_h> <style type="text/css"> .backwards {unicode-bidi:bidi-override; direction: rtl;} </style>
<lars_t_h> det var sakset fra http://labnol.blogspot.com/2006/03/hide-your-email-address-on-websites.html
<kristian-aalborg> lars_t_h: jep, det ville jeg også hvis det skulle ud i offentligheden - men det skal bare lægges over på skrivebordet på den maskine jeg har sat op :)
<kristian-aalborg> jeg bliver ganske overrasket hvis modtageren høster min kontaktinfo til spam ;)
<lars_t_h> nå ok, ja er de meget dygtige ;)
<lars_t_h> hvis de kan det
<kristian-aalborg> tja, de kunne vel i princippet sælge det - men nok ikke mange skillinger man får for en enkelt person, når personen er mig ;)
#ubuntu-dk 2012-01-16
<TLE> ?spørgsmål jeg har lige installeret en mint (ved godt det er lidt uden for emne men nu prøver jeg alligevel), er der nogen der kan gennemskue hvorfor min normale opsætning til mine egne scripts ikke fungerer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/806059/
<TLE> tilsyneladende er $HOME/.bashrc tom som standard, hvilket er lidt usædvanligt for mig, er det noget af det som normalt står der der mangler
<[dmp]> TLE: fordi din egen "test" script ligger i slutningen af din $PATH.. Så den når at finde en anden test (/usr/bin/test) og bruger den .. så du kan evt skrive ./test istedet eller ændre din path, så den først kigger i din egen bin, før den ser andre steder
<TLE> [dmp]: det slog mig også bagefter jeg havde postet, men jeg kigger så og der var ikke nogen anden test installeret
<TLE> nu har jeg rykket min egen mappe hen først men det virker stadig ikke
<TLE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/806130/
<[dmp]> TLE: du skulle da gerne have een.. men ellers er det fordi du rammer din shells built-in "test" kommando
<[dmp]> TLE: hvad giver "which test" af output?
<TLE> den giver min sti (det var i pastebin), men du havde faktisk ret, det må være fordi den indbyggede test funktion ikke bliver vist med which
<TLE> tak for hjælpen
<Ubuntubruger6>  "laptop" hvilken ver. skal jeg bruge til en laptop
<TLE> Ubuntubruger6: den almindelige "desktop" version
<TLE> eller mener du hvilken udgivelse ubuntu 11.04 eller 11.10?
<Ubuntubruger6> -- kan man bruge den samme ver. som til stationær computer? -
<phibxr> Ubuntubruger6, der er kun én version af Ubuntu for hjemmebrug (i enten 32- eller 64-bit).
<Ubuntubruger6> tak for svar. leder efter et dansk sted hvor jeg kan købe. Har ikke haft gode resultater med at downloade. Jeg gør vist et eller andet forkert
<phibxr> Ubuntubruger6, prøv måske at få fat i en lokalafdeling af ubuntu danmark her: http://ubuntudanmark.dk/afdelinger/ :)
<Ubuntubruger6> tak det prøver jeg, og tak for hjælp.
<Ubuntubruger2> Hej, jeg er ved at sætte en ubuntu server op, men kan ikke finde ud af hvordan jeg tilføjer en ny bruger i samba, er der nogen der kan hjælpe med det?
<Ubuntubruger2> ingen hjælp ????
<Ubuntubruger2> hjælp tak :)
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmål: Jeg er ved at sætte en ubuntu server op, men kan ikke finde ud af hvordan jeg tilføjer en ny bruger i samba, er der nogen der kan hjælpe med det?
<janHolbo> Hejsa all!
<janHolbo> ?spørgsmål jeg har et problem med path til java ....    jeg har rettet i .profile og kan starte eclipse op fra terminal. men ikke fra unity launcheren; så beklager den sig over en manglende jre
<lars_t_h> janHolbo, en hurtig goggling ser det ud til at du skal installere en anden version af jre, og så genstarte
<lars_t_h> måske kan du nøjes med log ud +log ind efter install af anden version af jre, husk at slet den gamle
<janHolbo> jeg har en jre kørende
<janHolbo> og kan starte eclipse fra terminal (fordi jeg har tilføjet path til .proile)
<janHolbo> har prøvet at logge ud .....   men prøver at genstarte
<janHolbo> bbs
<janHolbo> exit
#ubuntu-dk 2012-01-17
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål: hvordan tilføjer jeg nye brugere til samba på min ubuntu server?
<stix> Ubuntubruger6: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+samba+add+user
<TLE> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/create-a-samba-user-on-ubuntu/
<TLE> eller stix' link ;)
<Ubuntubruger6> tak, men hvordan får jeg en bruger fra ubuntu over i samba?
<TLE> Ubuntubruger6: Hvordan mener du? Som udgangspunkt er det to forskellig systemer, så du kan bare oprette den samme bruger begge steder
<TLE> hvis du mener at flytte adgangskode og den slags, er det vist ikke det mest simple at sætte op som man kan forestille sig, så med mindre du skal have mange brugere, vil jeg mene at det er bedre bare at oprette dem igen
<Ubuntubruger6> okay (jeg er ret ny indenfor linux, så jeg ved ikke så meget endnu) :D
<Ubuntubruger2> hey hvor kan jeg finde phpmyadmin sql upload directory ubuntu ?
<stix> Ubuntubruger2: Sikkert et eller andet sted i phpmyadmin-folderen? Eller hvor du nu har sat det i config'en.
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg har sat det i upload
<Ubuntubruger2> men det lang tiden siden
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg kan ikke finde folderen
<Ubuntubruger2> er ved at blive tosset i at finde folderen
<stix> Ubuntubruger2: har du prøvet at søge på upload el.lign?
<stix> Ubuntubruger2: eller cheket dokumentationen for hvordan man sætter den folder?
<Ubuntubruger2> den lo under /usr/share/phpmyadmin/upload
<stix> okay
<stix> hvordan fandt du den?
<Ubuntubruger2> kigget i koden
<Ubuntubruger2> så fand jeg en sti
<Ubuntubruger2> så kigget jeg i den folder
<Ubuntubruger2> mærkeligt at den ligger der
<stix> er du fra Fyn?
<Ubuntubruger2> nej da hvorfor?
<stix> siden du skriver "kigget" :)
<stix> kigge i datid hedder kiggede. Anyways, du kunne nok også have fundet det dir med: locate -i phpmyadmin | grep -i upload
<Ubuntubruger2> hey stix, ok takker.
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg har et andet problem med rettigheder
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg er igang med at ændre noget i rettigheder
<Ubuntubruger2> men den siger jeg skal være Root?
<Ubuntubruger2> er det så chown -R user:user phpmyadmin ?
<stix> er problemet, at du ikke kan uploade noget til det dir?
<Ubuntubruger2> nej nu er det at jeg ville ændre noget i koden
<Ubuntubruger2> i en bestemt fil
<stix> okay
<stix> prøv med en ls -l på filen
<Ubuntubruger2> ja det er root ?
<stix> root, der hvad?
<Ubuntubruger2> root root
<Ubuntubruger2> får jeg frem
<Ubuntubruger2> på filen
<stix> ja det er ejerskab, men hvad med permissions?
<Ubuntubruger2> også root
<stix> er der ikke noget der hedder
<stix> rwx------ ?
<Ubuntubruger2> dette -rw-r----- ?
<stix> betyder at root på rw og root-gruppen må r, ingen andre må hverken r eller w
<Ubuntubruger2> ja
<stix> enten skal du sudo vi <fil> eller su til root
<stix> eller ændre permissions så alle må editere filen
<Ubuntubruger2> arh ok
<Ubuntubruger2> prøver
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål nogle af jer der har erfaringer med at synkroniserer HTC tlf med mail/kalender  server
<jarlen> Det kører temmelig automatisk med Android og Gmail/Gcal
#ubuntu-dk 2012-01-18
<phibxr> Hur står det till med aktiviteten i Ubuntu Danmark? Har ni några LoCo-meetings?
<pixiarvai> phibxr, http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/irc-meeting/
<Ubuntubruger1> Kan nogle af jer dejlige personer hjælpe mig med at afspille dvd??
<Ubuntubruger6> he alle, jeg søger noget hjælp til instalattion af ubuntu, jeg har prøvet at instalere det på min Acer as1410 men når jeg køre det efter det er insleret får jeg bare en sort/lilla skerm, men.... hvis jeg tager min ene ramblock på 2gb ud af min bærbar så starter den fint op, er dog meget langsom. men så jo godt at den kunne køre med alle 3gb ram.. nogen der kender til problemet ?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, du kan prøve at søætte den RAM blok i igen, vær meget opmærksom på at den sidder helt lige
<lars_t_h> du kan også have et (For linux) eksotisk grafikkort, prøv evt at spørge i forum
<Ubuntubruger6> har jeg prøvet... så gidder den ikke gå ind i ubuntu..
<lars_t_h> http://forum.ubuntudanmark.dk/
<Ubuntubruger6> men ubuntu vierker fint når jeg bare køre med en ramblok alså den på 1 gb hvis jeg bare køre med den på 2gb virker det ikke :S
<Ubuntubruger6> virker*
<lars_t_h> de 2 RAM blokk - er de helt ens, samme specifikationer
<lars_t_h> ?
<Ubuntubruger6> nej
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, ^
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, uh - ikke godt
<Ubuntubruger6> den ene er en hitachi 1gb og den anden er en samsung 2gb
<Ubuntubruger6> men
<Ubuntubruger6> har haft windows 7 på den der køre det fint
<Ubuntubruger6> ville bare prøve ubuntu men virker til at være et større problem at få til at virke en forventet
<lars_t_h> digitalelektronik kan ikke lide den slags, du kan evt bios prøve at clocke dem langsommere (til den langsomte af de 2)
<Ubuntubruger6> ugh... se det ved jeg ik hvordan man gør :P
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, Linux kernen bruger ikke i samme grad BIOS ligesom Windows gør, kan måske være derfor
<Ubuntubruger6> hmm
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, RAM klodserne er specificeret til at køre med en max hastighed, vælg den laveste af de 2
<Ubuntubruger6> syndes bare det virker underligt at win7 kan køre med de 3 gb samlet og ubuntu ikke kan :S
<Ubuntubruger6> ok prøver lige
<lars_t_h> og lad bios vælge den mest konservative opsætning iøvrigt
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, Linux er mere hård ved hardwaren (sidste dråbe af CPU saft og så videre) bliver bedre udnyttet i linux og BSD systemer
<Ubuntubruger6> yep derfor jeg vil prøve det :)
<Ubuntubruger6> hmm men ser ikke ud til jeg kan ændre noget i bios med mine ram
<Ubuntubruger6_> ?spørgsmål Jeg kan ikke få min dvd til at køre, jeg har nu prøvet en række programmer, måske nogen kan hjælpe?
<Ubuntubruger6> kan kun ændre noget der hedder: quiet boot, networkboot, f12 recovery, d2d recovery og SATA mode
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, der findes den nemme løsning i bios du kan starte ud med, man kan normalt bede bios om at bruge en konservativ opsætning - sådan at alt hardware normalt vil virke
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, du er det forkerte sted i bios (boot sequence = opstartsrækkefølge)
<Ubuntubruger6> nej de ting jeg nevnnte var under Main, de ting der er under boot
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6_, hvad mener du med "kan ikke få min dvd til at køre"?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, der er normalt nogle flere muligheder - det er nok nemmest at spørge i forum husk at du som du har gjort her at fortælle Acer + model og de detaljer du har fortalt om - det gør det dejligt nemt at hjælpe
<lars_t_h> Der er lidt flere der kigger forbi forum end her på IRC kanalen
<Ubuntubruger6> okay prøver at spørge under instalation hjælp
<Ubuntubruger6_> lars_t_h, - Mit drev kan sagtens afspille cd, men når jeg prøver at afspille en dvd så sker der ikke noget, det har virket fint dengang jeg brugte det unævnelige styresystem
<Ubuntubruger6> men her er der hurtigere svar så var skam et forsøg værd ;)
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, ja selfølgelig :)
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6_, "unævneligt styresystem - hehe
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6_, det er om at afspille DVD skiver?
<lars_t_h> Det har vi vist en fin guide om + en masse andet
<Ubuntubruger6_> lars_t_h, jep det er det nemlig
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, jeg paser lige 2 links: hvis du kværner de guides igennem er der mere der sådan uden videre skulle helt problemfrit:
<lars_t_h> http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=48:ubuntu-trin-for-trin-guide&catid=36:ubuntu-guide&Itemid=57
<lars_t_h> og
<lars_t_h> http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=86&Itemid=88
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6_, brug menuen til venstre
<lars_t_h> Det så ikke lige ud til at der var noget om dvd afspilning, men det er der ude på nettet lige et øjeblik ...
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs og  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Ubuntubruger6_> lars_t_h, jeg løber det lige igennem
<lars_t_h> god fornøjelse - har selv gennemgået guiden og det virker fint bagefter
<Ubuntubruger6> hmm den første guide der kan jeg ikke bruge fordi kommer slet ikke så langt der... kan ikke kom ind i ubuntu når jeg har alle 3gb instaleret..  (kunne også være det var ham den anden 6'er du snakkede til dog)
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, det var den anden jeg postede til Ubuntubruger6 , men du er selfølig også velkommebn til at bruge de guides, de er en god introduktion til det basale i ubuntu
<lars_t_h> Hjælpen i Ubuntu er også værd at læse (installeret med ubuntu)
<Ubuntubruger6> hehe okay... nu skal jeg dog ige ha det til at vike først :D
<Ubuntubruger6> virke
<Ubuntubruger6> men har postet mit problem på forum nu :) så jeg venter bare og ser :)
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, har du 2 ens 2 GB RAM klodser kan du bare sætte dem i maskinen, Windows kan i nogle tilfælde ikke udnytte 4 GB, men 64-bit Ubuntu kan godt
<phibxr> woah, aktivitet.
<Ubuntubruger6> noget helt andet hvad betyder: init: hwclock main process (237) killed by SEGV signal ???
<lars_t_h> og (32-bit med en Linux PAE kerne kan også)
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, at der knas med hardwaren
<lars_t_h> phibxr, jep :)
<Ubuntubruger6> nej den ene er en 1gb hitachi og den anden 2gb samsung men ellers er de ens PC osv
<Ubuntubruger6> kan man finde ud af hvad for hardware der er knas med ? :P
<lars_t_h> phibxr, sjældent etferhånden
<lars_t_h> *efterhåneden
<phibxr> lars_t_h, jag är svensk, så du behöver inte korrigera stavningen. :P
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, enten virker det eller virker det ikke med PCere - de er ikke opbygget med duplikering eller redundans lige som flycomputere og computere i tog
<lars_t_h> af gode grunde
<lars_t_h> phibxr, du er også velkommen her :)
<phibxr> lars_t_h, jeg har ikke läst det hele, har du prövet med at köre ubuntu 64-bit?
<Ubuntubruger6> hmm
<Ubuntubruger6> ja der gør den det samme
<phibxr> Ubuntubruger6*
<lars_t_h> phibxr, ja - i gamel dage virkede det ikke så godt - problemet er Adobel flashplayer, så jeg benytter en 32-bit PAE kerne, sådan en kerne kan håndtere op til 64 GB RAM, men et program er stadig begrænset til 4 GB (32 bit)
<lars_t_h> *s/gamel/gamle
<phibxr> lars_t_h, adobe flashplayer virker udmärket for mig i 64-bit side 11.10 og forward. jeg synes bare at det problem du refererer til virker meget märkeligt. :P
<phibxr> *siden
<lars_t_h> phibxr, Adobe har muligvis oppet sig med Adobe flashplayer for nyligt, sådan at det også virker fint på 64-bit - det var bestemt ikke tilfældet før, min Ubuntu er Ubuntu 10.10
<lars_t_h> og jeg skifter til PC-BSD 9.0, da jeg hader Unity og GNOME 3 desktoppen
<phibxr> lars_t_h, det har de. :) men alligvel, den problem du beskriver er over hvad jeg kan hjälpe dig med. :P
<lars_t_h> kun Lubuntu 11.10 på netbook bliver den eneste ubuntu jeg har tilbage
<lars_t_h> phibxr, det er nu ikke mig der har et problem, jeg faldt lige ind her og hjap, jeg er professionel softwareudvikler,it ingeniør, og har brugt linux styresystemer i 11 år så jeg jeg har normalt aldrig brug for hjælp
<lars_t_h> *s/hjap/hjalp (af at hjælpe)
<phibxr> lars_t_h, jeg mener selvfölgelig ubuntubuger6. /facepalm
<lars_t_h> nåh  :)
<phibxr> lars_t_h, stive svenskere, ikke? xD
<lars_t_h> hihi - hvorfor tror du jeg tænker det? :P
<Ubuntubruger6> hmm.. for mig virker det bare sindsygt underligt at jeg skal pille en ramblok ud af min bærbar før ubuntu virker... :S
<Ubuntubruger6> nu skriver den mere...
<phibxr> Ubuntubruger6, er du sikker på at den ramblok ikke fejler noget?
<lars_t_h> dengang jeg boede på kollegium havde nogle svenskere der holdt nogle gigantske inflytterfester - det var nu ret sjovt - de var ret glade for de billige priser her i Danmark
<Ubuntubruger6> ja den virker i windows 7 og den skriver 3gb i bios og det hele
<Ubuntubruger6> jeg bror på kollegie nu og der er sku ingen svenskere  xD
<phibxr> lars_t_h, for ikke så länge siden så var malmö invarderet af danskere på Systembolaget når den svenske kroner var lav. ;)
<phibxr> *krone
<Ubuntubruger6> nå men ud over det anden skriver den nu: init: plymouth main process (242) killed by SEGV signal
<Ubuntubruger6> og
<lars_t_h> ja det kunne jeg forestille mig, man sparer vel hvor man kan
<Ubuntubruger6> init: caught segmentation fault, core dumped
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, plymouth er en lydserver
<Ubuntubruger6> hmm okay
<phibxr> Ubuntubruger6, jeg ville ikke direkte relatere segfaults til en fejlende rablok.
<phibxr> *ramblok
<Ubuntubruger6> argh... min bærbar er totalt stegt hvad angår ubuntu :(((((
<Ubuntubruger6> men det er sjovt det så virker hvis jeg tager den ene ud... det køre dog EKSTREMT langsomt og ustabilt men stadig det køre :S
<lars_t_h> seg fault er en ulovlig handlig, og et core dump er hvordan hukommelsen for programmet så ud da programmet gik ned - et core dump gemmes i en fil med et standard navn
<Ubuntubruger6> ok
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger4, lagsomt fordi 1 GB RAM er lige lovlig lidt, 3 GB ville nok være ret optimalt, jeg selv har 2 GB og er lige i underkanten
<askhl_> Ubuntubruger6, hvilket kollegium?  Vi har næsten samme IP-adresse
<Ubuntubruger6> Poul bergsøe kollegiet
<Ubuntubruger4> lars_t_h jeg har prøvet at følge dine guides, genstarte og alt muligt men jeg kan stadig ikke se dvd, har du nogle ideer til hvad der kan være galt ?
<askhl_> O.k., jeg bor på K27
<Ubuntubruger6> hahah grinre :D
<askhl_> på PBK
<Ubuntubruger6> bor på kk15
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, det ville måske nok være en god ide bare at indsætte 2x2 GB som er såkaldt parret(=passer sammen), RAM koster ikke så meget mere idag
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger4, nej ikke lige ud fra den beskrivelse
<Ubuntubruger6> tjae... men man har sku ikke råd til så meget igen på US xD
<Ubuntubruger4> lar_t_h jeg må se på det imorgen engang, tak for hjælpen ellers
<Ubuntubruger6> SU*
<lars_t_h> du kan evt prøve forum, du skal som minimum have libdvdcss installeret, Ubuntubruger4
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, 300 kr -  et par fadbamser mindre 1 måned
<lars_t_h> det er vel ca pris gætter jeg
<Ubuntubruger4> lars_t_h jeg skulle bare lige se en film og hygge inden sengetid så jeg må sætte mig ind i det i morgen
<Ubuntubruger6> hehe ja okay... men ved så ikke om min bærbar kan køre med 4gb men tror jeg den kan..
<lars_t_h> ja ok, Ubuntubruger4
<Ubuntubruger6> fedt... skal bare lige ha solgt min Fjernstyret bil på nitro så er der råd til dem :)
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, ellers ignorer elektronikken bare den øverste 1 GB, hvis den mangler den adressebit der giver adgang til den
<Ubuntubruger6> hmm hvad? er jeg ikke lige med på det der...:S
<lars_t_h> RAM adresseres emd et antal bit ud til RAmmen 32 bits er 4 GB, da computeren henter 64 bit af gangen kan den adressere 4 GB RAM, hvis adresseben A6 til A31 bliver ført fra nordbro-chippen eller direkte fra mikroprocessoren ud til rAM
<Ubuntubruger6> har lige åbnet den... kan se mine ram er PC2 5300S og det er de begge...
<lars_t_h> Jeg er ingeniør ud iembedded systems =lave digitaleletronik fra bunden af
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, ja men er RAS og/eller CAS timeing nok forskellig
<lars_t_h> og så virker det ikke
<Ubuntubruger6> ved jeg så ikke lige hvad er :S shit jeg føler mig dum lige nu hehe
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, det r nu også et lidt højt niveau (læs: ingeniør), så det er bare uvidenhed, hvilket er noget helt andet end at være dum
<Ubuntubruger6> hehe okay :P
<SLayeRDK> der er en kur mod uvidenhed
<Ubuntubruger6> ja hedder gå i skole og lær noget... men på det her emne lære jeg no meget forkert i min skole .P
<Ubuntubruger6> noget
<SLayeRDK> tænkte nu mere på viden, men skole virker ogå :)
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, ja de fleste lærer kun at bruge programmer fra typisk M$ office - og fornøjelse i at kontrollere hvad n computer gør med ens egen software
<lars_t_h> argh
<lars_t_h> altså man lærer ikke at lave software
<lars_t_h> hvilket er ret nyttigt, da det bliver nemmere at gennemskue programmer
<Ubuntubruger6> hehe er ikke så meget intreseret i at rode med linux som sådan... skal bare køre. en form for office, skype, vise film og surfe på nettet :P
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, der er mange der starter sådan og så senere blvier interesseret i at automatisere ting med terminalen
<Ubuntubruger6> og så har jeg læst på nettet min bærbar skulle kunne køre HD film med ubuntu (hvilket den ikke kan med Windows 7) og kunne jeg godt gå hen og blive glad for :)
<lars_t_h> f.eks automatisk backup og i det hel taget at computeren blvier sjovere at bruge
<Ubuntubruger6> okay :)
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, hvad synes du om metro desginet i Windows 8 - du ved at de fjerner start menuen helt og erstatter den af noget der ligner løgn
<Ubuntubruger6> ahr faktisk ikke set så meget på windows 8
<lars_t_h> imorgen kan du kigge lidt på http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metro_%28design_language%29 (lige nu holder Wikiedia SOPA lukket, som bekendt)
<Ubuntubruger6> hehe ja gør minecraft også haha
<lars_t_h> tricket med Wikipedia er at redigere i det CSS man fpr fra dem og fjerne en nodisplay CSS regel, så kan se det alligevel
<Ubuntubruger6> men så igen, man kan bare vente til i morgen ? :P
<lars_t_h> ja det haster ikke
#ubuntu-dk 2012-01-19
<Ubuntubruger6> nå jeg vil smutte... tak for hjælpen, jeg ser om folk har skrevet på mit forum post i morgen :)
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger6, ha Wikipedi har et ID der hedder #mw-sopaOverlay -gæt hvad der sker hvis du giver det et andet navn
<lars_t_h> (til noget der ikke bruges)
<lars_t_h> ses, Ubuntubruger6
<mortenlp> Er der andre end mig der oplever at første gang man trykker på "dash"-knappen efter boot, så åbner dash frosset? Lukker man dash og åbner den igen er der ingen problemer. (Ubuntu 11.10)
<mortenlp> Er der andre end mig der oplever at første gang man trykker på "dash"-knappen efter boot, så åbner dash frosset? Lukker man dash og åbner den igen er der ingen problemer. (Ubuntu 11.10)
<jarlen> heller ikke hvis du copy/paster det flere gange
#ubuntu-dk 2012-01-20
<cromag> hi!
<TLE> hey
<Ubuntubruger5> Jeg prøver at installere ubuntu i parallels på min mac, når jeg går igang med installationen kan jeg vælge om jeg fjerne hvad der er på min disk eller selv vælge partioner, jeg vælger her selv at kunne vælge partioner, når jeg så kommer videre kan jeg ikke installere fordi jeg ikke har defineret noget rodfilsystem. Det skal jeg ha noget hjælp til at finde ud af ??
<Ubuntubruger7> Hej jeg ved godt det er en ubuntu chat... men nogen der kan hjælpe med Mint også?
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål, Hej jeg ved godt det er en ubuntu chat... men nogen der kan hjælpe med Mint også?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger7: Det kommer jo an paa spoergsmaalet.
<Ubuntubruger7> Ja selvfølgelig:) Jeg har lige installeret Mint, og skal nu have min brother DCP-135 printer til at virke... Har fået den til at virke med print men ikke med scan
<Ubuntubruger7> Jeg har fundet software på brothers supportside, og installeret det... men når jeg åbner xsane, får jeg fejlmeddelse "kunne ikke åbne enhed 'brother2:bus2;dev1': ugyldigt argument
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger7: hmm, jeg har ikke nogen scanner, men det lyder ikke til at vaere specielt mint specifikt
<Ubuntubruger7> Nej jeg har søgt rundt i forskellige fora, og kan se at det vist også er et problem ved andre linuxversioner, men når jeg men de løsninger jeg har fundet har ikke virket
<Ubuntubruger7> Eller måske rettere jeg har ikke kunnet få dem til at virke:)
<[dmp]> er det ikke linuxmint der er baseret paa ubuntu? I saa fald kan du jo se hvordan ubuntu folk loeser det
<Ubuntubruger7> Jo det er det vist... men jeg synes ikke rigtigt at nogen af de løsninger jeg har fundet fungerer for mig
<Ubuntubruger7> Jeg ved ikke om det er fordi at jeg er en tosse, men så snart jeg forsøger mig med nogle af de løsninger der foregår gennem terminalen, så fungerer det ikke
<[dmp]> kommer der en fejl - eller er der bare ikke noget resultat, Ubuntubruger7
<Ubuntubruger7> Altså når jeg søger efter printer med xsane, så kommer der en fejlmeddelse om at den ikke kan finde printeren.Når jeg prøver løsninger i terminal, så kommer der også fejl, der handler ikke at have adgang til directory eller filer der ikke findes... og jeg kan ikke helt regne ud hvad jeg så skal gøre
<Ubuntubruger7> og når jeg skriver printer mener jeg selvfølgelig scanner:)
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger7: hmm, jeg tror ikke rigtig jeg kan hjaelpe dig :(
<Ubuntubruger7> Nej det er ok... jeg må se om jeg kan finde en lokal linuxmester som kan komme forbi:) Men tak for forsøget...
<MikeDK> ellers kan den her side vel hjælpe http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_scn.html
<MikeDK> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/ og ellers er denne side ganske god til at finde frem til brother drivers
<MikeDK> og de fleste drivers kan hentes i .deb format
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger7, du skal hente fra der hvor der står 'Scanner driver for brscan2 models'
<MikeDK> som passer til din printer, så skulle du gerne kunne få scanneren til at virke osse
<Ubuntubruger7> Jep det er også det jeg har gjort, det virker stadig ikke:(
<Ubuntubruger7> Før jeg installerede det sagde scannerprogrammet at jeg ingen scanner havde, nu siger det at jeg ikke har adgang til den
#ubuntu-dk 2012-01-21
<Ubuntubruger4> er her nogen der ved noget om HDMI ??
<Ubuntubruger4> er her nogen på chatten
#ubuntu-dk 2012-01-22
<kristian-aalborg> hej Ubuntubruger4
<Ubuntubruger4> Hej jeg er ved og finde ud af hvordan jeg kan lave min gamle stationær computer om til en lille hjemme server, men jeg er ikke god til det med linux .. har været inde og snuse lidt om det, men hvad er bedst og så vidrer
<kristian-aalborg> Ubuntu er et fint sted at starte
<kristian-aalborg> hvilken slags server skal du have?
<kristian-aalborg> og hvor stærk er computeren?
<Ubuntubruger4> det skal være så jeg har et sted og dele mine filer med resten af computerne i hjemmet, og skulle gerne kunne have adgang til dem når jeg er ude ..
<Ubuntubruger4> Hvor stærk den er er jeg lige ved og finde ud af
<Ubuntubruger4> men ud over den skal bruge til fil server skal den også gerne bruges som printer server
<kristian-aalborg> hmm
<kristian-aalborg> det er ikke noget, jeg har vildt meget forstand på
<kristian-aalborg> har selv en maskine, der er sat op som server... men kan kun tilgå den hjemmefra
<kristian-aalborg> og har ingen printer
<kristian-aalborg> jeg ville google noget i stil med "how to set up a simple linux server"
<Ubuntubruger4> hmmm det jeg kan sige om den er >>AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+ 1,50 GHZ <<
<kristian-aalborg> hvor gammel er den, sådan cirka?
<Ubuntubruger4> Ja det var et godt spørgsmål for det er en jeg har fået og ham der har haft den før kan ikke huske hvornår han har købt den ... det er en amitech computer
<TpVOnline> "kristian-aalborg hvordan er mulighederne for FTP adgang på ubuntu ? Hilsen Ubuntubruger4
<kristian-aalborg> hej TpVOnline
<kristian-aalborg> de er rigtig fine
<kristian-aalborg> alt med netværk er godt understøttet (med undtagelse af visse trådløse chips)
<TpVOnline> Og det vil sige ???
<TpVOnline> Kan man downloade ubuntu på en usb og installer den vej igennem ... i må lige bære over med mig men er grøn og har været kun været bruger af MS
<kristian-aalborg> ja, det kan man sagtens
<kristian-aalborg> programmet hedder unetbootin
<kristian-aalborg> alstå, alle fiksfakserier du vil lave med netværk kan du lave med linux - streaming, fjernstyring osv
<kristian-aalborg> der er noget, der hedder ssh - kender du det?
<TpVOnline> Nej ikke lige .... men man kan jo altid lære noget nyt :)
<kristian-aalborg> det er super smart
<TpVOnline> smutter lige fra computeren skal lige hente min aftensmad
<kristian-aalborg> kk
<TpVOnline> BACK
<TpVOnline> kristian-aalborg hvad var det der ssh for noget
<kristian-aalborg> det er et system, hvor du logger ind på en anden maskine
<kristian-aalborg> f.eks "ssh TpVOnline:192.168.0.122" eller hvad din ip nu er - så logger du ind og kan styre maskinen
<kristian-aalborg> det smarte er så, at det kan bruges fra Windows (eller Mac) også
<kristian-aalborg> dvs, du kan fjernstyre din server fra stort set alle maskiner
<TpVOnline> Okay på den måde
<TpVOnline> kan se der er meget jeg skal have læst på
<TpVOnline> Kan man køre spil i ubuntu ??
<SLayeRDK> jada
<TpVOnline> Kan man splitte computeren så den både har ms og ubuntu ??
<SLayeRDK> det kan du osse
<TpVOnline> Hvor kan jeg læse om det med hvordan man gøre ???
<SLayeRDK> prøv at stille dine sørgsmål med ?spørgsmål foran
<TpVOnline> okay
<TpVOnline> ?spørgsmål kan man splitte computeren så den både har ms og ubuntu, og hvordan gøre man
#ubuntu-dk 2013-01-15
<pixiarvai> ?spørgsmål Er her nogle herinde der har adminrettigheder til https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuDanmark ?
#ubuntu-dk 2013-01-16
<pixiarvai_> Design af nye forsidebilleder til forum  http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=17048
#ubuntu-dk 2013-01-18
<elfranne> ?spørgsmål hvordan kan jeg få info om mit skærm i et terminal ?
<stix> hvad vil du vide om din skærm?
#ubuntu-dk 2013-01-20
<vjacob> god søndag morgen
<vjacob> nogen der ved her hvornår næste københavn arrangement er planlagt?
<lars_t_h> ?spørgsmål andre end mig der får en blank hvis side som indhold når de besæøger http://www.sdu.dk/Om_SDU/Fakulteterne/Teknik/Ledelse_administration/Administration/Studieordninger_a/software_civbach/moduler_e12
<lars_t_h> *s/hvis/hvid
<lars_t_h> den forsøger iøvrigt at loade i uendeligt lang tid
<sophusn> lars_t_h, her åbner den siden med det samme
<lars_t_h> sophusn, den åbnede først hos mig efter 7 minutter og der var vist 2 fag i firefox og i chromium kun 1 et fag der ikke var nogen af de andre 2 fag - "spændende"
<sophusn> lars_t_h, her viste den 1 fag - nu har jeg samme problem som du
#ubuntu-dk 2014-01-18
<MSJ2985> hey
<MSJ2985> jeg er rigtig ny til ubuntu kunne godt tænke mig lidt hjælp :-)
<MSJ2985> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=162788.0
<MSJ2985> den her "guide" sidder fast
<nickoe> MSJ2985: sidder fast i hvad?
<MSJ2985> har du set på linket
<MSJ2985> det skal lige siges jeg er Windoes user og ville prøve den her guide på Virtuel box... version 12.10
<MSJ2985> twistd -ny launcher.tac -l - Når jeg køre den her command vil jeg tro det hedder fra https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=162788.0
<MSJ2985> for jeg en error.. :-(
<nickoe> MSJ2985: har du twistd installeret?
<nickoe> MSJ2985: Jeg ved ikke hvad det er for en fejl du får før du fortæller mig det...
#ubuntu-dk 2015-01-14
<BarnabasDK> er der nogen der ved, om man kan få ubuntu til at autosynce uret og hwuret?
<BarnabasDK> clock / hwtime
<BarnabasDK> ud over selv at lave et script self
<jarlen> BarnabasDK: Hvis du normalt bare kører clock med nogle flag kan du lade det bliver kørt som et cronjob
<jarlen> Det er selvfølgelig ikke ægte sync, men det bliver stillet med et givent interval
<BarnabasDK> jep, jeg tænkte bare der måske var en indbygget funk i Ubuntu og et flag, der skulle vippes
<jarlen> no clue
<BarnabasDK> dualboot med ms kan godt få ens ur til at gå i spunk
<BarnabasDK> er desværre nødt til at bruge det stadigvæk
 * BarnabasDK all hail Citrix
<BarnabasDK> deres 64 bit ICAclient fortjener prisen som det værste der nogensinde er skrevet til linux
#ubuntu-dk 2015-01-16
<Ubuntubruger7> nogen online???
<jarlen> Vil det gøre din dag bedre hvis du får svar på det spørgsmål, eller har du et mere specifikt spørgsmål du håber på at få hjælp til? :-)
#ubuntu-dk 2016-01-18
<Ubuntubruger6> hi her ... har prob med at genoprette lighdm efter at den var frosen - kan logge ind i gui som gæst men som bruger/mig er det ikke muligt andet end at få en skærm med orange flade (og intet mer ) ... nogen ideer ?
#ubuntu-dk 2017-01-17
<benjaoming> Hvis jeg trykker SUPER + P, dvs Windows-tast + P, sker der noget underligt med min skærmopløsning... men genvejstasten er ikke listet i Unitys genveje, nogen der kender den?
#ubuntu-dk 2017-01-19
<Ubuntubruger0> er der nogen, som har mulighed for at hjælpe mig (ubuntu vil ikke opdatere efter opgradering)
<Ubuntubruger0> prøver igen senere
#ubuntu-dk 2018-01-18
<Ubuntubruger3> Har nyligt downloaded Kbuntu 16.04 LTS.iso. Installation på computeren forløber OK, men afbrydes, da GRUB ikke kan installeres! Er det et kendt problem? Og kan det løses?
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål Har nyligt downloaded Kubuntu 16.04 LTS.iso på usb, og har for tiden kun denne som opstartdisk. Installation på computeren forløber OK, men afbrydes, da GRUB ikke kan installeres! Er det et kendt problem? Og kan det løses?
#ubuntu-dk 2018-01-19
<mads_> Godaften :D
#ubuntu-dk 2019-01-19
<kasper> ?spørgsmål: Hjælp til chromium/chrome -browser, jeg har en enkelt side der "fucker" op. bla forsvinder scrollbaren, så jeg kan ikke rulle ned på siden. deruover er der mange ting der rykker rund på siden så siden bliver svær at bruge. siden er en lokal mediaserver (emby) det fungerer fint i andre browsere på samme pc, og virker fint i tilsvarende browser på andre enheder. har forsøgt at lave en nulstilling af browser, det fj
<kasper> erner ikke problemet. nogle hint til med få trix, at fjeren informationer om netop den side fra pc, uden at skulle fjerne browser og alle tilhørende biblioteker.
<kasper> jeg kører linux mint
<kasper> hmm, det er et eller andet sygt, enten overser jeg noget (har slettet cache og config dirs) eller så har chromium/chrome en bug
